# 27C3: Abhören von GSM-Handys weiter erleichtert



## Newsfeed (28 Dezember 2010)

Sicherheitsforscher haben auf dem Hackerkongress vorgeführt, wie sich Mobilfunkgespräche im GSM-Netz mithilfe einiger aufgerüsteter Billig-Handys und Open-Source-Software minutenschnell entschlüsseln und mitschneiden lassen.

Weiterlesen...


----------

